# Aruba car rentals for families of 5



## JimIg23 (Feb 5, 2012)

We are heading to Aruba SC in a few months.  Most car rentals In Aruba I see are for smaller cars. We have 2 families of 5 going. Are there any larger vehicle rentals there?  Any suggestions as to what car rental companies have good deals on larger cars?  Thanks.


----------



## Bob B (Feb 5, 2012)

Jim, you can get a lot of Aruba answers on the Aruba bb. Site is:
http://www.aruba-bb.com/


----------



## pghsportsfan (Feb 9, 2012)

We always rent vans from Payless.  We usually end up with a diesal Hyundai H1 which doesn't have much power, but it's huge and gets us where we need to go.

http://www.paylesscar.com/countries/Aruba/index.asp


----------



## m61376 (Feb 21, 2012)

Many of the car rental companies have minivans. Royal and Top Drive tend to have the best prices that I've found. Make sure to reserve well in advance.


----------

